# Akár-/Bárhány



## norbert7

Hello,

 Mi a különbség a két előtag között? A címben hozott példában nekem rosszul hangzik a bárhány. Én csak azt használom, hogy akárhány. Mind a kettő helyes? Mi a különbség a kettő között?

Köszi,
 Norbert


----------



## Ateesh6800

Szia!

Személyes véleményem szerint az a kettő közt a különbség, amit írtál: hogy a *bárhány* rosszul hangzik és ezért kerüljük. A _"bárki, bármely, bármennyi"_ mind működik, a _"bárhogy, bármikor, bármi"_ is, tehát nem tudnám megmondani, hogy a _"bárhány"_ ellen pont milyen általános szabály szólna azon kívül, hogy kivételesen rosszul hangzik (kábé mint egy öklendező bárány az italpultnál).

*A.*


----------



## Zsanna

Igaz, A., de a rosszul fordított "even"-féle _akár_ unos-untalan használata sem valami szívderítő zene a fülnek! 
(Pl. _X árucikk már akár 400 forintért_! Brrrrr.)
Ehhez képest egy jó kis _bárhány_ még majdnem üdítően is hangzik!


----------



## Ateesh6800

Persze, Zsanna, de az _"akár 400 Ft-ért"_ nem _fonetikusan_ rossz hangzású (kakofón) szó, hanem _idegenszerű használata miatt_ nem deríti fel a fül szívét.  Az *akárhány <=> bárhány* ellentétpár közt a jó hangzás (eufónia) _vs_ rossz hangzás (kakofónia) tesz -- szerintem -- különbséget; ehhez képest az _"akár"_ marketingnyelvi használata más káposzta.

Biztos az _"even"_ fordítása? Én angol nyelvterületről azokat ismerem, hogy _"up to 40% discount"_ (_"akár 40%-os engedmény"_) és _"for as low as 9.99"_ (_"akár 9,99-ért"_).

De ez az eredeti kérdéshez képest már _off topic_, és félek, hogy a moderátor letilt. 

*A.*


----------



## norbert7

És úgy általánosságban mi lehet közöttük a különbség? Teljesen ugyanazt jelenti az akármennyi és a bármennyi, az akárhogyan és a bárhogyan, stb.? Valami különbségnek csak kell lennie  Esetleg régiónként más a gyakorisága?

Már egy ideje gondolkoztam ezen, csak eddig nem voltam gépközelben, hogy megkérdezzem.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Nem vagyok nyelvész, de szerintem _teljesen_ ugyanazt jelentik az *akár-* és a *bár- *kezdetű, azonos kérdőszóval végződő szavak. A nyelv gyakran alkalmaz redundáns megoldásokat (azaz gyakran van több szó ugyanarra), mert nem gép csinálta, hanem ember, és mert szórakoztatóbb is így.  A gyakoriságot lehet vizsgálni, szokták is, de nincsenek adataim. Azt gondolnám, hogy nem annyira területi különbség van, mint inkább regiszterbeli. A *bár-* egy kicsit ritkább, és talán ettől választékosabbnak, irodalmiasabbnak hat.

Ez a mondat pl. egészen elképzelhető a valós életben egy bizonyos réteg szájából:

"Én biztos nem adnák segélyt akármelyik trógernak!"

Ugyanezt nagyon nehéz elképzelni így:

"Én biztos nem adnák segélyt bármelyik trógernak!"

Hasonlóképpen a "Bármikor, asszonyom." is egészen más hangulatú, mint az "Akármikor, asszonyom." 

Azaz van külön zamatuk, de inkább választékossági szempontból; biztosan nem jelentenek mást; továbbá nincs nyelvtani "szabály" se arra, mikor melyik a "helyes".

Szerintem.  De akármikor megkérdezhetsz akárki mást is (bármikor megkérdezhetsz bárki mást). 

*A.*


----------



## Zsanna

Ateesh, 
1) Ezért kezdtem azzal, hogy "rosszul fordított". Tényleg nem mindig az _even_ lehetett mögötte, de ez mostanra már valószínűleg mindegy.
2) Az is igaz, hogy a _bárhány_ már így, önmagában is egy kicsit furcsán hangzik. (_Valamiért nem vált a hétköznapi használat részévé_ és szerintem lehet, hogy még régiós használatban sem.) 

Azzal viszont vitatkoznék, hogy redundáns lenne (az akár-/bár-), mert legtöbb esetben még az is, ami annak tűnik x esetben, az x +1 esetben már nem az. (Ld. az "Akármikor/bármikor, asszonyom"-os példa.)

nobert7,
Szerintem azért nehéz a válasz, mert nem nyelvtanilag (stb.) könnyen beazonosítható problémáról van szó, hanem használatról, amit tanulmányozni kell ahhoz, hogy aránylag rendezett választ adhasson az ember. 
Igaz, itt a fórumon eszébe juthat bárkinek (inkább, mint akárkinek!) valami olyan példa, ami segíthet és a végén még össze is állhat valami kép.

Nekem az a buta vicc jut az eszembe, amit biztos valami ál-nyelvész talált ki, (de ettől még tükrözhet valami nyelvi "igazságot"): 
- Palancsintát kérek.
- Hányat?
- Akkor inkább nem kérek.

Azaz a _hány_ azonos alakú szó különböző jelentéseit áthalljuk akkor is, amikor nem kellene. A _bár_ előtte elvileg kizárná az ilyen fajta asszociációt, de a vicc épp arra utal, hogy esetenként mégsem. 

Ennél persze biztos van valami intelligensebb magyarázat is!


----------



## Zsanna

Ateesh6800 said:


> ...Ez a mondat pl. egészen elképzelhető a valós életben egy bizonyos réteg szájából:
> 
> "Én biztos nem adnák segélyt akármelyik trógernak!"


 
Utalsz rá a "bizonyos réteggel", de a biztonság kedvéért jegyezzük meg, hogy az az "adnák" igazából _adnék_ lenne, ha azok a "bizonyos rétegek" helyesen ragoznák azt az igét! 
(Merthogy én ragoznék, ők meg ragoznák...)


----------



## Ateesh6800

Én mindig amellett voltam, hogy a magánhangzó-harmóniát terjesszük ki a feltételes módra is.


----------



## Akitlosz

norbert7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Mi a különbség a két előtag között? A címben hozott példában nekem rosszul hangzik a bárhány. Én csak azt használom, hogy akárhány. Mind a kettő helyes? Mi a különbség a kettő között?
> 
> Köszi,
> Norbert



- Hányat fizetek?
- Bárhányat.
- Akárhányat.

- Mennyit fizetek?
- Akármennyit.
- Bármennyit.

A bármennyi is rosszul hangzik neked? Szerintem nem. S a bárhol, bárki, bármi, bármekkora, bárkivel, bármiről?

Akkor miért pont csak a bárhány lenne helytelen? Ugyanaz a kaptafa.


----------



## Akitlosz

Zsanna said:


> Utalsz rá a "bizonyos réteggel", de a biztonság kedvéért jegyezzük meg, hogy az az "adnák" igazából _adnék_ lenne, ha azok a "bizonyos rétegek" helyesen ragoznák azt az igét!
> (Merthogy én ragoznék, ők meg ragoznák...)



De mennyire, hogy ugyan nem!

Ha én ragoznék vagy én ragoznák akkor ők ragoz*ná*nak!
Ha ők ragoznák, akkor én ragoz*nám!
*
Aztán meg, ha igazad lenne, akkor ugyanez a magas hangrendű szavak esetében miért nem zavar ugyanígy?

Ha én ennék, ők meg ennék az persze teljesen rendben van szerinted is, nem akarod az ennák formát erőltetni gondolom, csak ne legyenek összekeverhetőek az
én ennék *egy* ebédet
az
ők ennék *az* ebédet formák.
No hát egészen pontosan ugyanígy 
az
én ragoznák *egy* igét
és az
ők ragoznák *az* igét
formák sem összekeverhetőek.Hú de nehéz ez a magyar alanyi és tárgyas igeragozás, keverik és kavarják még a magyar anyanyelvűek is rendesen! 
A magyar nyelv egyik szép tulajdonsága a magánhangzó harmónia, másik fő jellegzetessége az alanyi és a tárgyas igeragozás.

Csak e kettő ismeretével és megértésével már egész sok nyelvtani jelenséget világosan lehetne látni és érteni.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> - Hányat fizetek?
> - Bárhányat.
> <...>
> Akkor miért pont csak a bárhány lenne helytelen? Ugyanaz a kaptafa.





Én soha nem mondanám, hogy _"bárhányat"_, ugyanakkor tisztában vagyok azzal, hogy ez egy elszigetelt, semmit el nem döntő adat egy darab anyanyelvi beszélő egyéni nyelvhasználatáról. 

Mindenesetre a nyelv szépsége, hogy _használja _is a kaptafákat, meg _nem is fekszik le nekik föltétlenül_.

Egyetértek: a _"bárhány"_ szabályos, nem hibás alak. Csak valószínűleg _ritkább_, mint az _"akárhány"_. Ez a hipotézis ellenőrízhető, megvan rá a módszertan. Indikatív eredmény: a gugli alapján tizenkétszeres a gyakoriságbeli eltérés az _"akárhány"_ javára. De ettől még (szerintem) helyes a _"bárhány"_.

*A.*


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> "De mennyire, hogy ugyan nem! <...>
> A magyar nyelv egyik szép tulajdonsága a *magánhangzó-harmónia*, másik fő jellegzetessége az alanyi és a tárgyas igeragozás. Csak e kettő ismeretével és megértésével már egész sok nyelvtani jelenséget világosan lehetne látni és érteni."



Csak megjegyezném, nehogy félreértsük egymást: Zsanna nem _általában_ tört lándzsát az *"adnák"* alak helytelensége mellett. _Kifejezetten és kizárólag _arról beszélt, hogy az én példamondatomban az *"adnák"* nem helyes.

A példamondat ez volt: *"Én biztos nem adnák segélyt akármelyik trógernak!"*

Itt az *"adnák"* _nem_ T/3 tárgyas feltételes, hanem a köznyelvi *"adnék"* E/1 tárgyatlan feltételes alak _substandard_ nákolós alakja.

Zsanna pontosan tudja, mi a magánhangzó-harmónia, mint ahogyan azt is, mi a tárgyatlan/tárgyas ragozás; sőt, amikor megírta a bejegyzését, azt is pontosan tudta, hogy _konkrétan_ miről van szó a _thread_-ben (lásd a példamondatot).

*Attila*


----------



## Akitlosz

Ateesh6800 said:


> Én soha nem mondanám, hogy _"bárhányat"_, ugyanakkor tisztában vagyok azzal, hogy ez egy elszigetelt, semmit el nem döntő adat egy darab anyanyelvi beszélő egyéni nyelvhasználatáról.
> 
> Mindenesetre a nyelv szépsége, hogy _használja _is a kaptafákat, meg _nem is fekszik le nekik föltétlenül_.
> 
> Egyetértek: a _"bárhány"_ szabályos, nem hibás alak. Csak valószínűleg _ritkább_, mint az _"akárhány"_. Ez a hipotézis ellenőrízhető, megvan rá a módszertan. Indikatív eredmény: a gugli alapján tizenkétszeres a gyakoriságbeli eltérés az _"akárhány"_ javára. De ettől még (szerintem) helyes a _"bárhány"_.
> 
> *A.*


 
Én sem használom, de nem is tartom hibásnak. Sem releváns adatnak, hogy hányan használják, ami bármit is számítana.

Attól még nincs semmi gond a személygépjármű szóval csak mert többen és gyakrabban használják az autó szót.

Egy vicc nyelvhelyességet a google alapján eldönteni, de eldönteni akarni is az.

Bárki tud és ismer egy halom olyan szót, amit nem használ, (mert régies, mert nem találkozik a nevezett tárgyal, élőlénnyel, fogalommal, cselekvéssel, mert más szót jobban szeret használni helyette) de helyesnek tart.

Az ez szót is többen használják az eme helyett. És? Számít? Helyessé vagy helytelenné teszi bármelyiket is?

Azért jók a rokonértelmű szavak, mert csökkentik a szóismétlést.

Használja egészséggel bárki és akárki is amelyiket csak akarja!

S régen rossz, ha az anyanyelvét már csak a google alapján képes megítélni.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Kedves Akitlosz!

Kicsit zavarba ejt a kommunikációd.



Akitlosz said:


> ... nem tartom releváns adatnak, hogy hányan használják, ami bármit is számítana.



Ha a nyelvről beszélünk egy nyelvi fórumon és nem tartod releváns adatnak, hogy egy kifejezés mennyire elterjedt, akkor nincs értelme beszélni a nyelvről.



Akitlosz said:


> "Egy vicc nyelvhelyességet a google alapján eldönteni, de eldönteni akarni is az."



Egyértelműen azt írtam, hogy ez egy _indikatív_ adat. *Nem döntöttem el nyelvhelyességet,* csak jeleztem, hogy az egyik alak gyakoribb a másiknál. Ebben egyetértünk. Azt is jeleztem, hogy mindkét alak helyes. Ebben is egyetértünk. Ha mindkét dologban egyetértünk, akkor mi a bajod azzal, hogy a Google-t használtam egy olyan állítás alátámasztására, amelyben egyébként egyetértünk? Az a benyomásom, hogy nem olvasod el pontosan, amit írok.



Akitlosz said:


> "Miért kellene állást foglalni akárhány/bárhány kérdésben?"



Ez egy nyelvi fórum. Valaki feltett egy kérdést a nyelvhasználattal kapcsolatban, és ehhez gyűjtöttünk adatokat. Az állásfoglalás pedig minden nyelvhasználónak szabadságjoga. Nagyon szimpatikus hozzáállás részedről, hogy minden nyelvhasználó azt csinál, amit akar -- de ettől még vannak emberek, akiket érdekel, hogy a nyelvhasználók mit csinálnak és miért. És ha a gyerekem nákol, megtanítom nékelni (helyesen beszélni), nem azért, mert görcsösen alkalmazkodom a hatalomhoz, hanem azért, mert a nyelv közös játék, és az jár jól, aki ismeri mind az elit, mind a tömegek, mind a kisebbségek nyelvhasználatának szabályait.



Akitlosz said:


> "S régen rossz, ha az anyanyelvét már csak a google alapján képes megítélni."



Valóban régen rossz. Csak erről, ismételten, nem volt szó. De legközelebb majd nem azt írom, hogy a Google szerint az egyik alak gyakoribb, hanem azt, hogy "a Google segítségével megállapítható, hogy a "bárhány" alak gyakrabban fordul elő internetes oldalakon, mint az "akárhány" alak, ami természetesen nem jelenti azt, hogy az egyik helyesebb lenne, mint a másik, csupán nagy valószínűséggel jelzi, hogy az egyik alakot gyakrabban használják, mint a másik alakot, és egyben megjegyzem, hogy nem a Google alapján ítélem meg az anyanyelvemet".

Esetleg az is működhet, hogy nem tulajdonítunk másnak olyan állítást, amelyet nem is fogalmazott meg.

A nyelvről mindenki úgy gondolkodik, ahogyan akar. Ugyanakkor a kommunikácó hatékonyságának egyik kulcsa, hogy odafigyelünk arra, amit a másik ír/mond.


----------



## Zsanna

Akitlosz said:


> én ragoznák *egy* igét
> és az
> ők ragoznák *az* igét
> formák sem összekeverhetőek.Hú de nehéz ez a magyar alanyi és tárgyas igeragozás, keverik és kavarják még a magyar anyanyelvűek is rendesen!


A fenti példán kívül több olyan értelmezésre rávilágítottál, amire felületes olvasással más is gondolhatott volna, így viszont mostmár biztos, hogy minden világos.

Azért ha nem bánod, ami nem ingem, nem veszem magamra.


----------



## Akitlosz

A topicindító azt kérdezte, hogy mind a kettő helyes-e.

Ebből a szempontból pedig teljesen lényegtelen az elterjedtség, a használat gyakorisága.

Akkor is helyes és nem hibás, ha senki sem használja.

A google nem érv, sem helyesség mellett, sem ellene.


----------



## Zsanna

A statisztika valóban nem a nyelvhelyességre ad választ, hanem a használatok gyakoriságára (bárhány:akárhány - 5:322 az MNSz aránya, 32000:120000 a Google-é) - ezt senki sem vitathatja, de ezzel még mindig nem jutottunk tovább annál, amit pl. a 7. hozzászólásban írtam.


----------



## Zsanna

Moderátori megjegyzés:
Köszönöm a lelkes hozzászólásokat, de kérlek mindannyiótokat, hogy ne azzal töltsük a helyet, hogy egymás szavain rágódunk vagy azokat figyelmen kívül hagyjuk, hanem próbáljunk az eredeti kérdésekre koncentrálni, ellenkező esetben kénytelen leszek lezárni a témát egészen addig, amíg valaki érdemben nem óhajt a témához új információt hozzátenni.


----------



## norbert7

Akitlosz said:


> A topicindító azt kérdezte, hogy mind a kettő helyes-e.
> 
> Ebből a szempontból pedig teljesen lényegtelen az elterjedtség, a használat gyakorisága.
> 
> Akkor is helyes és nem hibás, ha senki sem használja.
> 
> A google nem érv, sem helyesség mellett, sem ellene.



Azért írtam oda azt is, hogy mi a különbség, mert sejtettem, hogy ugyanazt jelentik, mivel sok ehhez hasonló szónak is helyes mind a két alakja. Ezért is írtam a második kérdést, hogy mi a különbség. Én még mindig tartom magam ahhoz, hogy két szónak ha máshogy írjak nem lehet teljesen ugyanolyan a használata. A jelentés, gyakoriság, regiszter, mellékjelentés, stb. együtt jelenti nekem a különbséget a szavak között.


----------



## Ateesh6800

norbert7 said:


> Én még mindig tartom magam ahhoz, hogy két szónak, ha máshogy írjak, nem lehet teljesen ugyanolyan a használata. A jelentés, gyakoriság, regiszter, mellékjelentés, stb. együtt jelenti nekem a különbséget a szavak között.



Teljesen igazad van: a szavak használatának lényeges vonatkozása a használat _gyakorisága_ (és az is, hogy milyen összefüggésben használják többször vagy kevesebbszer; ez voltaképp a _regiszterrel_ függ össze).

Ennek következtében a gyakoriság igenis fontos jellemző. Azt, hogy helyes vagy helytelen a szóalak, tényleg nem dönti el a gyakoriság, de nem csak azt kérdezted, hogy mindkettő helyes-e.

A szóalak helyességéről hozott bármilyen ítélet önmagában csak egy statikus nyelvállapotot tükröz, hiszen ha egy szóalakot elég gyakran használnak az emberek, végül helyessé váli. A mai magyar *comb* szó eredetileg *bonc* volt. Valaki rosszul tanulta meg, majd elég sokan használták rosszul ahhoz, hogy végül már nem volt helytelennek tekinthető.


----------

